# [SOLVED] dmesg shows the same error 26 times

## curtlee2002

My dmesg shows this error 26 times.

Is there something I need to fix.

IRQ handler type mismatch for IRQ 5

 [<c0153897>] setup_irq+0xa3/0x1a1

 [<c03411d8>] cops_interrupt+0x0/0xb8

 [<c0153a2f>] request_irq+0x9a/0xb1

 [<c0594457>] cops_probe1+0xb7/0x254

 [<c03411d8>] cops_interrupt+0x0/0xb8

 [<c02930ff>] sprintf+0x2b/0x2f

 [<c0594670>] cops_probe+0x7c/0x10c

 [<c05941a7>] net_olddevs_init+0xab/0xd5

 [<c01003fb>] init+0x11f/0x324

 [<c0103012>] ret_from_fork+0x6/0x1c

 [<c01002dc>] init+0x0/0x324

 [<c01002dc>] init+0x0/0x324

 [<c0101005>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0xb

IRQ handler type mismatch for IRQ 5

 [<c0153897>] setup_irq+0xa3/0x1a1

 [<c03411d8>] cops_interrupt+0x0/0xb8

 [<c0153a2f>] request_irq+0x9a/0xb1

 [<c0594457>] cops_probe1+0xb7/0x254

 [<c03411d8>] cops_interrupt+0x0/0xb8

 [<c02930ff>] sprintf+0x2b/0x2f

 [<c0594670>] cops_probe+0x7c/0x10c

 [<c05941a7>] net_olddevs_init+0xab/0xd5

 [<c01003fb>] init+0x11f/0x324

 [<c0103012>] ret_from_fork+0x6/0x1c

 [<c01002dc>] init+0x0/0x324

 [<c01002dc>] init+0x0/0x324

 [<c0101005>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0xbLast edited by curtlee2002 on Mon Dec 11, 2006 5:51 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## javeree_work

Off the top of my head, I believe IRQ 5 is generally used by sound cards. If your problem is that your computer doesn't start, maybe you can as a diagnostic measure or workaround try to yank out the sound card and retry ?

----------

## curtlee2002

Sorry I didn't give great detail.

It is on my laptop computer.

I don't notice any problems with anything.

I just see this error every time I boot my laptop.

----------

## curtlee2002

Nobody seems to have any answers.

I have had this problem for about 2 or 3 months.

----------

## salahx

This error usually means you have 2 cards sharing an interrupt and the didn't declare it such (either due to a driver bug, and IRQ infrastructure bug, a buggy APIC/LAPIC/IOPAIC or bogus info from ACPI.

First, we need the output of /proc/interrupts so we can see what devies are conflicted.

Second, a common cause of this is problem with Message Signalled Interrupts (MSI). If you have that enabled, pass pci=nomsi to the kernel command line

2.6.18 and (the yet-to-be-released 2.6.19) contain major updates in the interrupt handling code. Upgrading may help (currently, gentoo-sources-2.6.18 is ~x86 ).

Other, more drastic fixed may include passing noapic, nolapic, acpi=noirq, pci=noacpi, and/or pnpacpi=off. (Turning off ACPI completely with acpi=off is too drastic).

----------

## curtlee2002

```
# /proc/interrupts

bash: /proc/interrupts: Permission denied

```

Don't know what that is about. Weird

I am using 2.6.18-suspend2.

Thanks for the info. You seem to be very knowable.

----------

## curtlee2002

I also have these huge acpid logs in /var/log/ filled with this over and over again.

```
Lid Open

On AC

high power

/etc/acpi/ati-powermode.sh: line 8: finger: command not found

/etc/acpi/ati-powermode.sh: line 10: finger: command not found

[Fri Oct 13 04:06:22 2006] END HANDLER MESSAGES

[Fri Oct 13 04:06:22 2006] action exited with status 0

[Fri Oct 13 04:06:22 2006] completed event "ac_adapter ACAD 00000000 00000001"

[Fri Oct 13 04:07:23 2006] received event "battery BAT1 00000080 00000001"

[Fri Oct 13 04:07:23 2006] notifying client 8096[102:1002]

[Fri Oct 13 04:07:23 2006] notifying client 8204[0:0]

[Fri Oct 13 04:07:23 2006] executing action "/etc/acpi/default.sh battery BAT1 00000080 00000001"

[Fri Oct 13 04:07:23 2006] BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

[Fri Oct 13 04:07:23 2006] END HANDLER MESSAGES

[Fri Oct 13 04:07:23 2006] action exited with status 0

[Fri Oct 13 04:07:23 2006] completed event "battery BAT1 00000080 00000001"

[Fri Oct 13 04:07:23 2006] received event "battery BAT1 00000000 00000001"

[Fri Oct 13 04:07:23 2006] notifying client 8096[102:1002]

[Fri Oct 13 04:07:23 2006] notifying client 8204[0:0]

[Fri Oct 13 04:07:23 2006] executing action "/etc/acpi/default.sh battery BAT1 00000000 00000001"

[Fri Oct 13 04:07:23 2006] BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

[Fri Oct 13 04:07:23 2006] END HANDLER MESSAGES

[Fri Oct 13 04:07:23 2006] action exited with status 0

[Fri Oct 13 04:07:23 2006] completed event "battery BAT1 00000000 00000001"

[Fri Oct 13 04:07:23 2006] received event "ac_adapter ACAD 00000000 00000001"

[Fri Oct 13 04:07:23 2006] notifying client 8096[102:1002]

[Fri Oct 13 04:07:23 2006] notifying client 8204[0:0]

[Fri Oct 13 04:07:23 2006] executing action "/etc/acpi/default.sh ac_adapter ACAD 00000000 00000001"

[Fri Oct 13 04:07:23 2006] BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

[Fri Oct 13 04:07:23 2006] END HANDLER MESSAGES

[Fri Oct 13 04:07:23 2006] action exited with status 0

[Fri Oct 13 04:07:23 2006] executing action "/etc/acpi/ati-powermode.sh"

[Fri Oct 13 04:07:23 2006] BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

Error: Unable to open display `'.
```

----------

## Kate Monster

 *curtlee2002 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # /proc/interrupts
> 
> ...

 

You were trying to execute it, thus the persmission denied error.

Try

```
cat /proc/interrupts
```

----------

## curtlee2002

Ohh, I fell dumb. Sorry, I have been really sick and slow.

```
george # cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0       CPU1

  0:   25956355          1    IO-APIC-edge  timer

  1:      12489          0    IO-APIC-edge  i8042

  5:          0          0    IO-APIC-edge  lt0

  7:          0          0    IO-APIC-edge  parport0

  9:    1347422          0   IO-APIC-level  acpi

 12:      57706          0    IO-APIC-edge  i8042

 14:    1016558          0    IO-APIC-edge  ide0

 15:     306992          0    IO-APIC-edge  ide1

 16:      51369          0   IO-APIC-level  ohci1394, Intel ICH5 Modem, Intel ICH5

 17:     307407          0   IO-APIC-level  uhci_hcd:usb2, uhci_hcd:usb5, fglrx

 18:     175149          0   IO-APIC-level  uhci_hcd:usb4, eth0

 19:    7643027          0   IO-APIC-level  ehci_hcd:usb1

 20:    4599360          0   IO-APIC-level  uhci_hcd:usb3, wlan0

NMI:          0          0

LOC:   25956215   25956215

ERR:          0

MIS:          0
```

----------

## salahx

 *curtlee2002 wrote:*   

> Ohh, I fell dumb. Sorry, I have been really sick and slow.
> 
> ```
> 
>   5:          0          0    IO-APIC-edge  lt0
> ...

 

Ok so IRQ 5 is lt0. I think that's part of ltserial/ltmodem.

Looking in the ltmodem ebuild, we see this:

```

Please note that Linux support for SMP (symmetric multi processor)

is reported to be incompatible with this driver!

In case it doesn't work, you should try first to disable CONFIG_SMP in your kernel."

```

/proc/interrupts is indicating 2 processors (hyperthreading, maybe?) - which explain the error. 

By the way, your interrupts are unbalanced. You might want to turn on IRQ balancing for possibly better performance - there is a kernel options for this, or you can use the userspace package instead.

----------

## curtlee2002

 *Quote:*   

> Looking in the ltmodem ebuild, we see this:
> 
> ```
> 
> Please note that Linux support for SMP (symmetric multi processor)
> ...

 

I am not using ltmodem.

This is on my notebook computer so I do have a built-in modem.

I have no ebuilds installed or anything configured in kernel for the modem. I have never used the modem.

I do have symmetric multi processor & IRQ balacing configure in my kernel.

----------

## curtlee2002

I no longer have this problem with linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r1.

----------

